# recurve



## slo_n_ez (Aug 15, 2007)

I have an old Browning recurve "mohawk" model that i have for my wife. I wonder if anyone can tell me who, if anyone, can appraise this bow?Any info is greatly appreciated. 
Thank You

Slo

P.S. Great site


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

Welcome to AT!

You may want to post this question in the Traditional section to get more attention.


----------

